# DIY Boudoir Session Tips?



## nikkchikk (Aug 26, 2008)

Hello, I was wondering if I could get some tips and techniques for shooting DIY self-portraits of myself for my fiancee. I have seen examples of this from the internet ( http://www.weddingbee.com/2008/08/26/my-diy-boudoir- photos/#more-63710 ) so I know it can be done, I am just not all too familiar with techniques that would be helpful for me. 

A little about my experience...I am pretty familiar with most of the settings of my Sony Cybershot DSC-S730. I use it all the time like any point and shoot. It has lots of features, but the one I have noticed about this camera is the awesome night shots it takes. I currently live in Las Vegas, and I have some killer night shots of the strip. They are nice and sharp and I did it all without a tripod or flat surface! I was thinking that that may give me an advantage over some other P&S's for the purpose. I plan on buying a tripod as soon as I know this is do-able. 

I want to shoot in my bedroom/bathroom. It is a large room (10ft ceilings) with terracotta and cream colored contrasting walls. There is one large window about 4 feet from the bed. Of course there are furniture items that can be moved around easily. I have lamps in almost every corner, and one ceiling fan light. I use the energy saving bulbs (the ones that look like swirling glass) that cast a reddish glow, but I can always get others. Most likely I will be shooting at night when the fiancee is at school. 

My main objectives (in no partictular order): 

1. To get somewhat professional shots with minimal editing. I don't have photoshop, but I do have a few tricks up my sleeve. 

2. To take shots where the lighting will flatter me. Directions on where to place the lamp/lights would be great. I'm not looking for miracles or anything, I look good enough for the shots, or else I would not be doing this! There's not much I'm trying to hide, but I know the wrong lighting/shadows can make anyone look wierd. 

3. To get pictures that look professional enough to fool the general public. I know I am not going to get the same results, but if the link of the DIY session at the begining of this post is any indication of what I COULD get, then I will be extremely happy! 

4. To get the overall sexy effect. Dark room with dim lighting. Maybe light a few candles for ambiance. 
 Whatever you pros can give me would be greatly appreciated!


----------

